# SURVIVOR GOLD



## oldgoldman (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm retiring the JUNKYARD FIND string to be replaced with the survivor series. These are pieces that I discover during my Indiana Jones like exploring for old gold.

I look forward to sharing with the forum. Most pieces are staying in the display, but please PM me if you want to acquire any of the older pins, ceramics .. in bulk.

Below is collection of remnants on the bottom of an ancient rusted tote in a field. Early 70s Industrial Controls / Telecom.


----------



## g_opolis (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been following your posts for a bit, because I'm also digging up ( literally) quantities of old telecom / computer gear. I've been scrapping / refining for a few years now, and I'm hard pressed to identify most of the stuff I'm finding. Example: I found what look like the writing " heads " from inside a typical harddrive. Difference with these, they are humungous in comparison ( 4-6" ).This yard has been closed for 20 years when the owner died. The son simply bulldozed the piles of boards into holes. Has no interest at all with any of it. Here is an example of something I've never seen. I recognize the " tophats", but could anyone chime in as to anything else that may hold values?


----------



## oldgoldman (Jun 9, 2011)

Great work .. PM with your pics. I've seen most all and can help you on the sort, cost/benefit analysis if you secure the rights to a large stock. Get the boards first asap .. stuff like what you posted below would be on the lower end of the priority scale .. focus on connectors, pins, high yield chips .. etc

Below is today's salvage

AMPEX Corp Memory Module S/N# NA-216. Had to devastate the case and 2 boards, but All the Au is there. I think the colors of this piece are exotic as can be.


----------



## g_opolis (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been getting at a few boards, with some brown ones covered with black IC's with gold legs, and exposed thick traces that peel right off. Lots of old heavy keyboards with white ceramics with gold lids and legs. Bad thing the stuff is half buried / run over by bulldozer/ or generally scattered. Lots of tube stuff as well. With this stuff poking out of the ground, surely plenty buried. Hopefully


----------



## g_opolis (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been getting at a few boards, with some brown ones covered with black IC's with gold legs, and exposed thick traces that peel right off. Lots of old heavy keyboards with white ceramics with gold lids and legs. Bad thing the stuff is half buried / run over by bulldozer/ or generally scattered. Lots of tube stuff as well. With this stuff poking out of the ground, surely plenty buried. Hopefully


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW - old keyboards for sure!


----------



## oldgoldman (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok .. Sorry I don't mean to beat a dead horse here .. I had posted a similar picture on a different thread, because I thought this was a one off thing. No .. it is a production item now with volume.

Someone make my cloudy day and tell me those are indeed very healthy little Au nuggets on the Cu finger. What else looks fun in there ?!?!


----------



## oldgoldman (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is a true survivor. 

Buried alive, upside down under 10 feet of scrap for 20+ years. 64 pin big boy.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 11, 2011)

Just curious how old that keyboard might be?[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## oldgoldman (Jun 13, 2011)

It actually is on a rack card, not a keyboard.. no OEM visible..

TM990/100M
ASSY NO 999211-000
MADE IN USA

Militoy is usually spot on .. maybe he can identify the board ..


----------

